
After Devin Nunes Sues a Parody CoW, It Surpasses Him on Twitter - amanzi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/20/us/politics/nunes-devincow-twitter.html
======
amanzi
Text book definition of the Streisand Effect.

